# How old is a pioneer 1074 chainsaw



## pioneer 1074 (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi I'm new to this and I was just wondering how old a pioneer model 1074 chainsaw is. I also was wondering What gas/oil mix ratio this perticular saw uses or any other useful info. please reply, thank you.


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...6cb8b65e3260962688256b00001a7609?OpenDocument


----------



## pioneer 1074 (Jul 12, 2010)

Thank you glenjudy, I really aprieciate it.
Pioneer 1074


----------

